# Ha, guy knocks local flippers on CL



## jpromo (May 9, 2012)

His words are truth.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/3005077664.html


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2012)

Never knew the rules of CL postings (which I never have read) are to not include caps. 
I don't use caps usually, except in the beginning of a sentence. 
Dang english teacher taught me that....so did my Dad too.


----------



## jpromo (May 9, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Never knew the rules of CL postings (which I never have read) are to not include caps.
> I don't use caps usually, except in the beginning of a sentence.
> Dang english teacher taught me that....so did my Dad too.




He's referring to the USE OF ALL CAPS IN TITLES TO GRAB ATTENTION... that's what the three metro Detroit flippers that he's referring to do.. capitals to begin sentences are certainly common practice and acceptable.

But if you were just being sarcastic, then it went over my head :o Sarcasm on the internet is very difficult to accurately convey.. except for Dave Marko


----------



## ohdeebee (May 9, 2012)

i PREFER TO USE CAPS ON EVERYTHING BUT THE BEGINNING OF SENTENCES BUT IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER REALLY SINCE I TRY NOT TO USE PUNCTUATION ANYWAY IN THE FIRST PLACE ANYWAY ALSO UNDERLINES CAN BE SOMEWHAT VERY HELPFUL TO THOSE THAT TRY AND SELL THEIR (THERE/THEY'RE?) GOODS ON CRAIGSLIST OR OTHER ONLINE CLASSIFIED INTERNET WEBSITES PERIOD. i DEW HOW EVER THUNK SPELING IS VARY VARY IMPOTANT WEN U TRY TO CELL THANGS INLINE.


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2012)

Undasteed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Sarcasm on the internet is very difficult to accurately convey.. except for Dave Marko




Yep. and that's why nobody ever gets mad at me!  Obviously, I do like the idea of the writers sarcastic open letter to the offenders. What I don't like, is how much power some of the CL self-proclaimed police seem to be able to wield. It's true that some ads SHOULD be flagged for removal for blatantly unacceptable content or because the seller is known to be unscrupulous or abusive. But there are some out there that would flag an ad for such a minor infraction as violating this silly "ALL CAP" rule.


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> i PREFER TO USE CAPS ON EVERYTHING BUT THE BEGINNING OF SENTENCES BUT IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER REALLY SINCE I TRY NOT TO USE PUNCTUATION ANYWAY IN THE FIRST PLACE ANYWAY ALSO UNDERLINES CAN BE SOMEWHAT VERY HELPFUL TO THOSE THAT TRY AND SELL THEIR (THERE/THEY'RE?) GOODS ON CRAIGSLIST OR OTHER ONLINE CLASSIFIED INTERNET WEBSITES PERIOD. i DEW HOW EVER THUNK SPELING IS VARY VARY IMPOTANT WEN U TRY TO CELL THANGS INLINE.




Please flag this ad for it's sarcastic nature and misspelled reference to a sexual dysfunction.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 9, 2012)

i'M NOT SHURE WATT U MEEN DAVE, I'M A VARY IMPOTANT MAN OVER HEAR AND ALWAYS NO WATT I SPEEK OF


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2012)

I hope chucksoldbikes isn't reading this thread...
He could be ufendad.
Chris


----------



## how (May 11, 2012)

using all caps in a craiglist ad is rude,,these guys in detroit,,and there is more than three of them,,,top post all cap ads sometimes twice a day,,anywhere from 5 to twenty ads each. Most of the bikes are overpriced and misrepresented.
These guys are obviously dealers,,but they post by owner.

I sell some bikes on the list,,not that many. I never post in caps and always sell my bikes after one or two postings.
These guys list bikes, sometimes the same ones sometimes over and over hundreds of times. The list is now a joke.

The guys you call the craigslist police, actually have no power at all,,they are just frustrated,,that one guy post that complaint every now and then,,,but has no influence what so ever.


----------



## kz1000 (May 11, 2012)

I can't believe someone would actually complain about ALL CAPS in a title,  the complainers are a bigger problem.


----------



## how (May 11, 2012)

kz1000 said:


> I can't believe someone would actually complain about ALL CAPS in a title,  the complainers are a bigger problem.




Like I said,,but i guess you didnt comprehend,,the complaint was not only that they post all caps,,its that they post all caps 5 to 20 bikes,,everyday top posting sometimes twice a day misrepresented high priced bikes,,it hurts the integrity of the entire list. 

There are rules for a reason.

What calls attention to an ad is not Caps, its a good bike at a good value,,if you have that you dont have to stoop to breaking rules constantly.


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2012)

*these guys in detroit,,and there is more than three of them,,,top post all cap ads so*

Sounds like stealing bikes is a thriving occupation in Detroit.Who says there are no jobs in Detroit?


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2012)

how said:


> The guys you call the craigslist police, actually have no power at all,,they are just frustrated,,that one guy post that complaint every now and then,,,but has no influence what so ever.





Please explain the purpose of the box in the upper right hand corner of an ad that says "Please flag with care".


----------



## jpromo (May 11, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Please explain the purpose of the box in the upper right hand corner of an ad that says "Please flag with care".




It means to make sure everybody is out of arm's reach when you're using semaphore.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2012)

jpromo said:


> It means to make sure everybody is out of arm's reach when you're using semaphore.




From now on I will!


----------



## Uniblab (May 11, 2012)

*Ergent!!!*

*"This posting has been flagged for removal."

*Funny thing I just discovered: when writing the title using all caps the forum's software posts it with only the first letter capitalized! Ain't that a kick in the head?


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2012)

A guy once hit my windshield at a construction site while flagging the traffic.This must be fore construction workers.


----------



## Uniblab (May 11, 2012)

vincev said:


> A guy once hit my windshield at a construction site while flagging the traffic.This must be fore construction workers.




I wonder if that had anything to do with you traveling over 70mph---backwards and with empty beer cans flying out the window. How far did he fly after impact?


----------

